# Problema con un Hitachi de 14", Sorpresivo!



## TanoArg (Feb 19, 2012)

Que tal compañeros, les comento un problema que tengo con un tele de 14" Hitachi, es muy simple, lo tengo hace un año y medio, todas las mañanas me levanto para ver el noticiero, pero hoy fue distinto, por que cuando lo encendi, se me forma un arco de color Azul, a veces es verde o a veces medio rojo, me acuerdo que una ves un amigo con su tele le paso lo mismo, pero fue por que estaba jugando con un iman y lo acerco al tubo, pero yo JAMAS hice eso.
podrian darme alguna soluocion?, se me hace que es una pavada, pero no se resolverlo.
Gracias compañeros, les subo una imagen pa' que la vean


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 19, 2012)

*cambiar el pct *¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ y ese tv tiene mucho brillo,por eso se ven esas lineas del barrido





revisar soldaduras en el pct y por ay cerca



casi me olvido,luego de cambiar el pct construirte este desmagnetizador es muy fácil y simple y ya te queda para otro tv 
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/desmag.htm


----------



## TanoArg (Feb 19, 2012)

Solo con cambiar eso ya se resuelve???, o tengo que si o si construir eso


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 19, 2012)

Prueba primero desconectandolo de la red por unos 10 minutos.


----------



## TanoArg (Feb 19, 2012)

Toda la noche apagado y desenchufado estuvo amigo, ahi subo una foto de lo que desolde, el componente que subieron en la foto del primer comentario.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 19, 2012)

se cambia la pieza,luego se enciende el tv y si no se quita la mancha,apaga el tv y a los 10 minutos la enciendes otra ves,las mayoría de las veces se va la mancha porque el magnetizador se la quita cada ves que enciendes el tv,pero si no se va la mancha si a construir el desmatetizador.
el mio es así,quite de un tv viejo la bobina y la conecte en serie con una lampara de 100wat





TanoArg dijo:


> Solo con cambiar eso ya se resuelve???, o tengo que si o si construir eso



*casi siempre se va sola la mancha al tercer 0 cuarto encendido(siempre desenchufar x 10 minutos entre intento e intento)* esos diez minutos le dan tiempo al ptc a que se enfrie


----------



## TanoArg (Feb 19, 2012)

Cual es la bobina de tele viejo que desconectas??, por que yo tengo un par aca de teles sin usar.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 19, 2012)

seguí el ptc y ay una ficha con dos cables esos dos cables se van para un bobina grande que esta pegada alrededor del tubo es un cable mas grueso encintado que esta atado/sujetado alrededor del vidrio del tubo





en la imagen se ve la bobina desmagnetizadora es negra y cruza por donde esta la etiqueta esa verde,en ese ejemplo esta pegada por una cinta,pero es mas común que estén agarradas con un ganchillo y un resorte
ya la ubicaste?????


----------



## TanoArg (Feb 19, 2012)

Si perfecto, en las cuatro puntas esta como atada, en una parte de esa bobina hay un resorte metalico que es cuando tomo un cable con dos pinzas de cocodrilo, uno lo conecto ahi, otro el destornillador y puedo descarglar los flybacks con total seguridad.
asi que, a esa bobina que le hago?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 19, 2012)

supongo que esa bobina es de un tv viejo,sacala y corta la ficha,ponele un porta lampara y una lampara de  de 100wat con eso enchufado a 220 pasa en forma circular por la pantalla ,seguí estas instrucciones de la pagina que te di antes ,


> Desmagnetizador Reciclado.
> 
> Una forma económica de disponer de un desmagnetizador, es usar la bobina desmagnetizadora de algún TV usado, de esos que quedan en el taller, para ser utilizados como "donantes de órganos"
> Debe ser la bobina de un TV mediano o grande (19" o más).
> ...


fuente http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/desmag.htm

*Modo de uso:
Colocar la bobina frente a la pantalla a desmagnetizar a 2 o 3 centímetros de esta, conectarla, hacer movimientos circulares para cubrir toda el área de la pantalla, y alejarla progresivamente de esta, desconectar la bobina cuando este suficientemente lejos (1m o más)*
pero eso es para construir el desmagnetizador ,proba primero si sale la mancha con el ptc nuevo deben andar por 3 o 5 pesos cada uno,son economicos


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola, el PTC lo venden en la casa de electrónica y venden uno solo, en la descripción dice "para TV", es el único modelo que existe?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2012)

los ay de 2 y 3 patas como el  de las fotos,si se venden de a uno solo y cuestan menos de 10 pesos
primero fijate si no esta desoldado ,muchas veces solo se desuelda el terminal y si se venden en las casas de res puestos de tv /componentes electronica
 si se venden de a uno solo ,el tv  solo tiene uno ,para que comprar mas¡¡¡


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 23, 2012)

Muchas gracias, me sirve tu ayuda! 
Te hago la última consulta, en ese sector no hay alta tensión luego de desconectado? Por lo que leí está la bobina del desmagnetizador conectado a la PTC pero no se si está conectado de alguna manera al yugo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2012)

no esta conectado al yugo ,el ptc esta conectado directamente a 220 volt y el fucile ,al desconectar el tv de la red ya esta no ay mas tensión


----------

